# Nice Dinghy........



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If ever there was a Bond villain boat, this is it.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now what would you have to pay for something like that


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

It's called the "Wally Power 118" h34r: Has a top speed of 60 knots (70 mph) and is yours for $33,000,000! :jawdrop:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Call me sad, but I always think the hard angle boats look quite dated rather than modern which I guess is the design brief. Suppose it is something to do with angular being a 70's design theme.

Obviously very modern inside though.

For me I would take the money and buy something a little more traditional.

h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> If ever there was a Bond villain boat, this is it.....


It would take more than that to catch me

:lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

b11ocx said:


> Call me sad, but I always think the hard angle boats look quite dated rather than modern which I guess is the design brief. Suppose it is something to do with angular being a 70's design theme.
> 
> Obviously very modern inside though.
> 
> ...


Me too...Ever since I can remember I have lusted after the Riva...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > If ever there was a Bond villain boat, this is it.....
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > If ever there was a Bond villain boat, this is it.....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

jasonm said:


> b11ocx said:
> 
> 
> > Call me sad, but I always think the hard angle boats look quite dated rather than modern which I guess is the design brief. Suppose it is something to do with angular being a 70's design theme.
> ...


 :wub: :wub: :wub:

Love them, craftsmanship without computers.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

b11ocx said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > b11ocx said:
> ...


Not that one though.........got a modern engine topped with a juicy engine management system, but then you don't wanna be standing there at midnight after taking your cruising bunny out for a nice slap up in the Casino tied to the jetty yanking on your cord (or maybe you do? :lol: ) trying to get your beloved 1930's classic motor launch to start.....

That Wally is all well and good....but still got nowhere to tuck your tender away nice and neat! One push of the tender garage button and your beloved bunny rolls over the side :lol: :huh:

Give me a Trader 75 anyday http://www.tradermotoryachts.com/range/range-frame.html

Now where did I put that euro millions ticket?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> b11ocx said:
> 
> 
> > Call me sad, but I always think the hard angle boats look quite dated rather than modern which I guess is the design brief. Suppose it is something to do with angular being a 70's design theme.
> ...


Those Rivas are gorgeous boats. :wub: Classic elegance from a time when craftsmanship actually meant something.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just checked my ticket - one number isn't going to hack it, is it now? h34r:

There's always next week I 'spose - it's Â£55M estimated jacko next week - no b*gger won it again! :cry2: :lol: :huh:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My BIL works for..... Yachts ...in Plymouth.

Unbelievable!

Even the Lotto won't cover me for one of these...


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

No No your all thinking to small - this is my dingy mine


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

chris l said:


> My BIL works for..... Yachts ...in Plymouth.
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> Even the Lotto won't cover me for one of these...


The 95 is :drool:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know a couple of guys who work for www.fairline.com

one of them is a trouble shooter, gets flown all over the place to basically reboot a computer!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> It's called the "Wally Power 118" h34r: Has a top speed of 60 knots (70 mph) and is yours for $33,000,000! :jawdrop:


 h34r: HOW MUCH - That's nearly as much as a house


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > My BIL works for..... Yachts ...in Plymouth.
> ...


Looked at about a 45 footer at London show a few years ago....it was brand new but the finish was awful....things like doors not closing without pushing hard and edges of laminate features delaminating....all this on a SHOW boat...now call me old fashioned but if its a show boat I reckon they ought to be immaculate....when I pointed a few of the "teething" problems out it was just brushed off as an early example....so I cancelled my order! :lol:

Soon after that we were abducted by the beauty of the Azimut yachts...damn those Italian swop sides monkeys can build stylish boats......

Now I am old I want a slow boat....no villian chasing for me....8 knots for 3000NM sounds a lot more appealing than 35 knots for 200 miles especially at Â£3600 per tankful :blink: :cry2:

Then again at that cost.....the power of sail seems more appealing....if only it wasn't such hard work, keep spilling my Pimms :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mutley said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > It's called the "Wally Power 118" h34r: Has a top speed of 60 knots (70 mph) and is yours for $33,000,000! :jawdrop:
> ...


Who do you think you are Jeremy Clarkson? :tongue2:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


Mate of mine has a Fairline Targa 43, and I filled it up with diesel at Â£1000. Went a few miles round the coast to a restaurant and back again..... used 1/4 of a tank. :cry2:

Boats are for the rich or insane. If both, they buy more than one :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Italians are _the _competition at present. Until the Indians decide to get involved.

Which they may do, judging by the amount of boats they're buying - it would be interesting to see somebody set up out there to make world class yachts...


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

How about this concept based on a 63 corvette.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

michaelh said:


> How about this concept based on a 63 corvette.


Nice, but not a very useful boat h34r:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Who needs practicality when you have looks and speed?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Whilst the Tally's make boats look good only the Americans can make them sound right 

Now where's my pink suit :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Or a couple of these in the back would get you along nicely 



> Mercury Racing is pleased to announce the release of the HP1075 SCi sterndrive - the worldâ€™s most advanced big block performance sterndrive and latest innovation to come from the world leaders in advanced marine propulsion systems.
> 
> The Mercury exclusive Propulsion Control Module (PCM) 03 microprocessor is the brain behind the brawn, giving this monster motor a friendly personality. Based on a high performance 557-cubic inch V-8 cylinder block, the 1075 SCi features a pair of Lysholm twin screw super chargers with multiport fuel injection (two injectors per cylinder). This combination provides sport boaters with turn-key starting, great overall running quality and incredibly smooth idle quality for a high horsepower big block.





> HP: 1075
> 
> kW: 790
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Whilst the Tally's make boats look good only the Americans can make them sound right
> 
> Now where's my pink suit :lol:


Hmmmm. Very "linen suit with the sleeves rolled up and canvas shoes without socks" h34r:










:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

michaelh said:


> How about this concept based on a 63 corvette.


I quite like that.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > How about this concept based on a 63 corvette.
> ...


Yep could definately nip down the marina for my Sunday pint in one of those


----------

